# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Подарок для девушки на новый год

## Vlad99

Хочу сделать девушке подарок на новый год - заказать [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] из фанеры. Вот думаю по поводу дизайна, как вам?

----------

